# A few from a project I will be working on (It involves beer!)



## o hey tyler (Jun 22, 2012)

I am taking some photos and directing the placement of some of the images I will be taking on a local breweries website. They're getting a full site redesign, and it's going to allow both the designer, developer, and I to really show our personality. I am really excited about the project, not only because I love beer, but the brewmaster is a very cool and down to earth fellow. It also means that I'll be drinking a lot of beer during the shoots, as it is mandatory.  

These images are not finals for the site, but I liked them so I figured I'd share. Today was more a "meet-n-greet" than anything, but I still snapped a few frames. I used the Sigma 85/1.4 on the 5D and the 35/1.4L on the 5D2. Love that combo. 

















This is a type of grain that they use in the brewing process. I got to actually taste it in its raw form, and the only thing I can compare it to is Grape Nuts. There was also a darker one (that was roasted for longer, and used in their Baltic Porter) that actually tasted like coffee. Yum! 






I learned a lot today about the brewing process, the gravity of beer, and how beer is stored. Very informative, and very fun.


----------



## Dillard (Jun 22, 2012)

looks cool man! Keep us updated on how things go


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 22, 2012)

Dillard said:


> looks cool man! Keep us updated on how things go



Oh, have no fear. I will be doing just that.


----------



## Heitz (Jun 22, 2012)

sharp, sharp, SHARP!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 22, 2012)

mmmm beer


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 22, 2012)

Heitz said:


> sharp, sharp, SHARP!



I hope that's a good kind of sharp, and not a "oh man it's so sharp my eyes are bleeeeeeeeeding!" 



Ernicus said:


> mmmm beer



Yes, I concur. I got poured a few pints of freshly kegged lager, and the flavor was incredible.


----------



## IByte (Jun 22, 2012)

Loving the beer glass, but what would make it perfect is a medium bodied brew with a nice head.  After that drink ...er taste test it until you get below the word Portland.  Or leave the glass filled and you got yourself a nice brown background.  You might have to do that a few, 5 times .  Nice preview Tyler.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 22, 2012)

IByte said:


> Loving the beer glass, but what would make it perfect is a medium bodied brew with a nice head.  After that drink ...er taste test it until you get below the word Portland.  Or leave the glass filled and you got yourself a nice brown background.  You might have to do that a few, 5 times .  Nice preview Tyler.



Thanks! Yes, I'm going to do a lot of different things with the beer. Either in glasses, or in an environment. My plan is to coordinate with the fellows there and find where they picture, or imagine each of their brews being enjoyed. Like, the Big Claw Pilsner... I can picture that being drank on the beach, or at a lobster bake (it was brewed to be paired with Lobster). I intend to implement elements of Maine and coastal living into the photograph, but the main focus will be on the beer. I've got so many ideas _brewing_&#8203;, it's not even funny.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 23, 2012)

Mid day beer bump


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 23, 2012)

LOVE shot 2.

I would have liked a tad more DOF on the grain in hand shot.  Not saying it's wrong as is, by any means, just would have liked to have seen it that way.  I get thrown off when a subject is partially in focus and there's no real reason for what is and isn't in focus.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 23, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> LOVE shot 2.



Thanks!



fjrabon said:


> I would have liked a tad more DOF on the grain in hand shot.  Not saying it's wrong as is, by any means, just would have liked to have seen it that way.  I get thrown off when a subject is partially in focus and there's no real reason for what is and isn't in focus.



I agree, I would have liked a bit more DoF as well. Shot it at f/1.8 if my memory serves me correctly in a spur of the moment fashion. I'm planning on retaking a similar shot with a deeper DoF. 

Thanks for commenting!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2012)

Shot a few more today, less impromtu. Here's one of the Big Claw: 






&#402;/6.3, 1/200s, 85mm, ISO 100


----------



## IByte (Jun 25, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Thanks! Yes, I'm going to do a lot of different things with the beer. Either in glasses, or in an environment. My plan is to coordinate with the fellows there and find where they picture, or imagine each of their brews being enjoyed. Like, the Big Claw Pilsner... I can picture that being drank on the beach, or at a lobster bake (it was brewed to be paired with Lobster). I intend to implement elements of Maine and coastal living into the photograph, but the main focus will be on the beer. I've got so many ideas brewing&#8203;, it's not even funny.



Since you love food as well, maybe make a meal an incorporate the local brews.  Kind of here's the best local brews to wash down after a hearty meal....food for thought


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2012)

IByte said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you see the image I posted last night?


----------



## IByte (Jun 25, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Did you see the image I posted last night?



No I was drunk lol.  Let's have a look see.  That looks mighty tasty


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2012)

IByte said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! The lobster and the corn are both fake! 

There are secrets and prop wizardry going on.


----------



## IByte (Jun 25, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Thanks! The lobster and the corn are both fake!
> 
> There are secrets and prop wizardry going on.



Lol you caught me, can only imgaine what prop toys you have coming out of you camerabag lol.


----------



## baturn (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot! It's 9:00 AM and now I'm thirsty.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2012)

baturn said:


> Thanks a lot! It's 9:00 AM and now I'm thirsty.



Why thank you kindly!


----------



## nmoody (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice ones! They caught my eye and I know what im having with my dinner tonight =)


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 26, 2012)

nmoody said:


> Nice ones! They caught my eye and I know what im having with my dinner tonight =)



Thanks Nmoody! 

Beer, it's what's for dinner!


----------



## laynea24 (Jun 26, 2012)

I love what you have so far! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 26, 2012)

Very nice stuff.

I do have one small thing though. In the last photo, the corn obscuring the lobster added with the shallow DoF made me look at the plate a bit before I realized that it was lobster behind the corn. I guess it is implied but I just thought that it was a bit distracting having the lobster in the back like that.

It probably isn't enough to really matter however, and maybe I'm just being a lazy viewer.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 26, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Very nice stuff.
> 
> I do have one small thing though. In the last photo, the corn obscuring the lobster added with the shallow DoF made me look at the plate a bit before I realized that it was lobster behind the corn. I guess it is implied but I just thought that it was a bit distracting having the lobster in the back like that.
> 
> It probably isn't enough to really matter however, and maybe I'm just being a lazy viewer.



I see your point, Dave, and it's a good one. To be honest, I put the lobster behind the corn because the corn wasn't plastic... The lobster was. I didn't want it to be blatantly obvious that I had a fake lobster on the plate, since I live in Maine and that's kind of inexcusable. 

I will try and find a more realistic looking fake lobster though. Every mom & pop store I go into... I'm trollin' for a lobster.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 27, 2012)

My first thought was that the lobster should be more of a focus point in the frame, but after thinking about it, I don't think so. 

Reason being: the lobster on the label is very pronounced; having the whole fake/real lobster in view would be just too much. Maybe just a bit more visibility, but not totally.

Am I making sense here? LOL


----------



## Studio7Four (Jun 27, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> ...since I live in Maine and that's kind of inexcusable.
> 
> I will try and find a more realistic looking fake lobster though. Every mom & pop store I go into... I'm trollin' for a lobster.



Nope, that's *damn* inexcusable!  Forget trying to find a realistic looking fake lobster.  Get yourself a good lobster pot instead and cook up a real lobster.
- it looks more realistic than the best fake lobster you're likely to find;
- it's more pliant, so you can actually pose it;
- it's tastier!


----------



## ele89869 (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice photos. If I can offer a suggestion would be to show the beer bottle open and half poured on a nice glass.
 Your photos are making me thirsty, Salud!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 5, 2012)

So BitterJeweller (BJ) has a brewery too?  That guy does everything.


----------

